# [Lesertest] Aeronaut, Hydronaut und Kryonaut von Thermal Grizzly



## the_leon (25. Oktober 2015)

*
Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut und Kryonaut *​ ​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *
Vorwort *
Ich erstelle alle Testberichte ohne professionellem Anspruch und mit den mir zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln. 
Ich fertige alle Tests nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen, für etwaige Fehler kann ich keine Haftung übernehmen. 

*Danksagung *
An erster Stelle möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle bei PCGH und Thermal Grizzly bedanken, die den Test veranstaltet haben und mir die Möglichkeit gegeben haben, diese tollen Produkte zu testen. 
Ich bedanke mich auch bei Caseking, die den Versand übernommen haben und mir diese Produkte zugestellt haben. 
Mein Dank geht auch an Roman "der8auer" Hartung, der alle meine Fragen zu den Produkten beantwortet hat, egal wie doof diese waren. 
Außerdem bedanke ich mich bei Aquatuning, die mir die Wasserkühlung für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt haben. 

*Über Thermal Grizzly *
Thermal Grizzly ist ein deutsches Startup aus Hamburg, das vor allem die Overclocker-Szene mit hochperformanten Cooling-Solutions ausstatten und die hohen Erwartungen derer erfüllen. Das Ziel ist es den Schwachpunkt des Wärmeabtransportes zwischen dem Wärmeträger und dem Wärmeableiter zu eliminieren. Um diesen Ziel zu erreichen hat Thermal Grizzly sich mit dem deutschem Extrem Overclocker Roman "der8auer" Hartung zusammengetan. Dieser hat über ein Jahr Lang verschiedene chemische Zusammensetzungen entwickelt, analysiert und klassifiziert. Hierbei kamen am Ende drei Produkte raus, wie Aeronaut, die Hydronaut und die Kryonaut. Diese werde ich in diesem Test unter die Lupe nehmen. 

*Lieferumfang *
Die Pasten werden in einem Wiederverschliesbarem ZIP-Beutel geliefert, sodass man sie nach dem Gebrauch wieder luftdicht verpacken kann. 
Außerdem werden 2 Applikatoren und eine Anleitungmitgeliefert, wie diese zu verwenden sind. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier gab es auch das erste Problem. 
Eine der Tüten ging nicht beim ZIP-Verschluss auf, sondern riss daneben auf: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sollte es normalerweise aussehen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist eher bescheiden, da dann der eigentlich sehr sinnvolle ZIP-Verschluss unbrauchbar wird und die WLP austrocknet... 

*Die Wärmeleitpasten - Unterschiede und Gemeinsamkeiten 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut *
Die Aeronaut ist das Einsteiger Produkt von Thermal Grizzly und eignet sich gut, um erste Erfahrungen mit Wärmeleitpasten zu sammeln. Sie bietet eine gute Wärmeleitfähigkeit zu einem guten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Sie ist gut für Luftkühlung geeignet und kann sich bei normalem Overclocking mit einem durchschnittlichem Luftkühlern auch mit ihrer teureren Verwandtschaft messen. 

Wärmeleitfähigkeit:               8,5 W/mk 
Thermischer Widerstand:     0.0129 K/W 
Elektrische Leitfähigkeit:       0 pS/W 
Viskosität:                                110-160 Pas 
Spez. Gewicht:                        2,6 g/cm3 
Temperatur:                            -150 °C / +200°C 
Inhalt:                                       1,5 ml/3,9 g      3 ml / 7,8g 
Die Aeronaut lässt sich mit den Applikator angenehm auftragen 

*Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut *
Die Hydronaut richtet sich an Nutzer von Wasserkühlungen und welche, die weiter übertaken wollen. Sie ist vollkomend Silikonfrei, härtet nicht aus und punktet mit einer exzellenten Wärmeleitfähigkeit. 
Sie kann sich bei der Wasserkühlung von der Aeronaut und auch von Konkurrenzprodukten absetzen und ist elektrisch nicht leitend. 

Wärmeleitfähigkeit:               11,8 W/mk 
Thermischer Widerstand:     0.0076 K/W 
Elektrische Leitfähigkeit:       0 pS/W 
Viskosität:                                140-190 Pas 
Spez. Gewicht:                        2,6 g/cm3 
Temperatur:                            -200 °C / +350°C 
Inhalt:                                       1,5 ml/3,9 g      3 ml / 7,8g 
Die Hydronaut ist zähflüsiger als die Aeronaut, hier ist die Verwendung des Applikators nicht mehr ganz einfach. 

*Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut *
"Kryo" ist das griechische Wort für "Kalt" - und genau das ist die Hardware mit der Kryonaut Wärmeleitpaste. Sie härtet nicht aus, hat eine exzellente Wärmeleitfähigkeit, punktet mit einer hohen Langzeitstabilität und wurde speziell für extremes Overclocking entwickelt. Sie verwendet eine spezielle Trägerstruktur, dank der sogar bei 80°C noch kein Austrocknungsprozess beginnt. Sie enthält spezielle Nano-Aluminium und Zink-Oxid Anteile, dank derer die Unebenheiten des Wärmeträgers und des Wärmeableiters optimal ausgeglichen werden. Sie ist die stärkste, nicht Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste am Markt und kann sich vorallem unter der Wasserkühlung Meilenweit von der Konkurrenz absetzen! 

Wärmeleitfähigkeit:               12,5 W/mk 
Thermischer Widerstand:     0.0032 K/W 
Elektrische Leitfähigkeit:       0 pS/W 
Viskosität:                                120-170 Pas 
Spez. Gewicht:                        3,7 g/cm3 
Temperatur:                            -200 °C / 350°C 
Inhalt:                                       1,5 ml/5,55 g      3 ml / 1,11g 
Die Kryonaut ist sehr Zähflüssig und lässt sich mit dem Applikator nur schwer auftragen. Hier habe ich die Methode mit dem Klecks in de Mitte bevorzugt. 

*Phobya He-Grease *
Die Phobya He-Grease hat eine Wärmeleitfähikeit von 6W/mk und sollte deshalb eigentlich eher am Ende des Testfeldes landen. Sie hat aber überaschend gut abgeschnitten, war besser als die Aeronaut und kann fast mit der Hydronaut gleichziehen 
*
Phobya Nano-Grease Extreme *
Die Nano-Grease von Phobya hat eine extreme Wärmeleitfähigkeit von 16 W/mk und sollte daher um die ersten Plätze mitspielen. Sie hat das Potential allerdings nicht genutzt und unerwartet schlecht abgeschnitten. Auch bei zwei weiteren Tests hat sie nicht so gut abgeschnitten. 

*Phobya LM *
Die Phobya LM ist eine Flüssigmetallwärmeleitpaste und enthält keine nichtmetallischen Zusätze, eigentlich sollte sie am stärksten abschneiden. 
Im Test hat sie allerdings versagt und schnitt nicht so gut ab. Ich habe sie jetzt noch zweimal getestet und keine besseren Ergebnisse erhalten... Wahrscheinlich habe ich ein Montagsmodell erwischt.
*
Testsystem und Durchführung *
I5-4690K @4,3ghz bei 1,2v vcore 
Asus Maximus VII Ranger 
8gb DDR3-1600 ram 
Gigabyte Gtx 660ti Windforce 2X 
BeQuiet L8 530w 
Thermalright HR-02 Macho 
Phobya UC-2 LT mit Phobya G.Changer 240V.2 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es wurde in einem offenem Aufbau mit waagrechtem MB getestet. 
Die Raumtemperatur lag bei ca. 20°C. 
Die Lüfter laufen auf voller Leistung.
Die Wärmeleitpasten wurden dünn aufgetragen und danach wurde 10m mit Prime 95 geheizt. 
Ich habe Version 28.7 und den large FFTs Test verwendt.
*
Ergebnisse 
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim Thermalright HR-02 Macho liegen nur 2K zwischen den einzelnen Wärmeleitpasten, aber auch hier sieht man schon, dass die Kryonaut gegen die anderen in Führung geht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim Phobya UC-2 werden die Unterschiede deutlicher. Hier habe ich eine  240mm Radiator verwendet, der mehr Fläche für die Wärmeabgabe hat als der Macho, das sieht man auch deutlich in den Ergebnissen! Hier kann die Kryonaut allen davonsausen und der Unterschied beträgt satte 5K zur zweitplazierten, beziehungsweise 12K zur letzten.
*
Ein paar Worte zum Schluss *
Die Wärmeleitpasten von Thermal Grizzly überzeugen auf ganzer Linie und besonders die Kryonaut lässt die Konkurrenz weit hinter sich. Thermal Grizzly hat das Vorhaben, die leistungsstärkste WLP zu kreieren umgesetzt und kann mit extremen Leitungen bei der Kryonaut überzeugen. Auch die beiden anderen haben sich wacker geschlagen und alle drei haben sich eine Kaufempfehlung verdient. 
Die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut holt sich die Leistungskrone mit krassem Vorsprung bei der Wasserkühlung. 
Die Aeronaut eignet sich gut als Einsteiger Wärmeleitpaste und holt den Preis-Leistungsaward. 
Auch die Phobya HE-Grease hat eine Kaufempfehlung verdient, da sie sich Leistungsmäßig mit der Hydronaut anlegen kann und günstig ist. 

*Fazit **
Aeronaut *
+lässt sich gut auftragen 
+sehr gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis 
*
Hydronaut *
+sehr hohe Leistung 
+für Wasserkühlung optimiert 
+auch auf Luftkühlern zu empfehlen 
+guter Kompromiss aus Viskosität und Wämeableitung 
*
Kyronaut *
+extreme Leitung 
-hoher Preis 
-schlechte Viskosität 
-lässt sich nur sehr schlecht mit dem Applikator auftragen 
*
He-Grease *
+hohe Leitung 
+gutes Preis-Leitungsverhältnis 
*
Nano-Grease *
-Leistung lässt zu wünschen Übrig
*
LM *
-Leitung lässt stark zu wünschen übrig 
-schlechtes Preis-Leitungsverhältnis 
*
Vielen Dank für's Lesen
**Lob und Kritik sind erwünscht

the_leon

*


----------



## the_leon (25. Oktober 2015)

Reserviert


----------



## the_leon (25. Oktober 2015)

Parken für unbefugte verboten


----------



## drebbin (25. Oktober 2015)

Lob: Das Bild aller beteiligten Komponenten  finde ich ziemlich cool.
Kritik: 
Das zweite Diagramm der Messergebnisse empfinde ich besser als das erste. Das erste suggeriert zu hohe Unterschiede (2K Differenze sind quasi 80% Leistenlänge) - bei sowas sollte man erwähnen das die Skala nicht bei "0" beginnt. Zusätzlich ist es komisch das du überhaupt unterschiedliche Skalenaufteilung betreibst.

Es wäre vlt besser wenn du alle Dinge du nicht geschafft hast gar nicht erst erwähnst, hätte zumindest in meinen Augen 2 Vorteile:
1: Alles was man als Leser mitkriegt ist vollständig und kann sich ein Urteil leisten.
2: Wenn später noch weitere Komponenten in den Vergleich mit dazu kommen betrachtet das Projekt und dich natürlich als umso positiver, weil du dir ja mehr Mühe gibst als man erwartet hat.

Verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch - ich finde es immer toll wenn sie Leute wie du die Mühe für solche Tests machen - aber so oft wie du "Nachtest" erwähnst habe ich beim Lesen das Gefühl das das ganze kurz vor knapp gemacht wurde und sozusagen Unfertig ist, weil ja eben noch viele Dinge du planst nicht enthalten sind. Dadurch können Kaufempfehlungen am Ende auch in anderem Licht stehen und man weiß eigentlich nichts abschließendes. Deine große Mühe steht dann einfach weniger positiv dar als sie eigentlich sein sollte.

MfG Drebbin

Edit: Den anderweitig erwähnten Fauxpas lassen wir mal außen vor


----------



## the_leon (25. Oktober 2015)

drebbin schrieb:


> Lob: Das Bild aller beteiligten Komponenten  finde ich ziemlich cool.
> Kritik:
> Das zweite Diagramm der Messergebnisse empfinde ich besser als das erste. Das erste suggeriert zu hohe Unterschiede (2K Differenze sind quasi 80% Leistenlänge) - bei sowas sollte man erwähnen das die Skala nicht bei "0" beginnt. Zusätzlich ist es komisch das du überhaupt unterschiedliche Skalenaufteilung betreibst.
> 
> ...



Ich habe die beiden Diagramme angepasst.
Auch die LM  habe ich noch mal getestet... das Ergebnis ist nicht viel besser geworden...
Ich hab alles angepasst, bist du jetzt zufrieden??


----------



## drebbin (25. Oktober 2015)

Es geht doch nicht darum mich zufrieden zu stellen.
Das waren nur Anmerkungen/Ideen nach meinem Empfinden - andere können das anders sehen. Mein Ziel damit war in keinster Weise gewollt, dass du das negativ wertend sehen sollst.


----------



## the_leon (26. Oktober 2015)

Das ist mir klar, ich hatte aber eh das selbe noch vor, wie du geschrieben hast


----------



## bschicht86 (3. November 2015)

Danke für den Test. 
Dann hab ich dann mal meine neue WLP gefunden, die ich mir zukünftig zulegen werde, wenn meine jetzige zur Neige geht.
Besonders Interessant finde ich, dass sie von Profis für Profis entwickelt wurde. Da hat man dann irgendwie den Eindruck, die anderen WLP seien nur etwas zusammengemanschtes.


----------



## Splitt25 (25. April 2016)

hi

kann ich die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut  mit einem Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light  nutzten?


----------



## the_leon (30. Juni 2016)

Natürlich, da sie kein LM ist dürfte das Kein Problem sein.


----------



## Meroveus (30. Juni 2016)

Sehr schöner Test. Über eine  Ergänzung, wie sich das ganze bei einer GPU auswirkt, würde ich mich sehr freuen (andere bestimmt / natürlich auch) .


----------



## the_leon (30. Juni 2016)

Die Kryonaut, die Hydronaut und He-Grease  findest du auch im Test der MasterGel Maker. (siehe Signatur)
Da wurde sie auch auf einer R9 390 verglichen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/428364-review-cooler-master-mastergel-maker.html


----------

